# Clearcoat thickness



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Does anyone know how many microns thick the clearcoat is on a tt ?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Piece of string on this one I'm afraid!


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

If you we're doing paint correction how would you know when you are almost through the clearcoat and into the base coat, I know you can use a paint thickness gauge but that only tells the overall thickness.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

rossored said:


> If you we're doing paint correction how would you know when you are almost through the clearcoat and into the base coat, I know you can use a paint thickness gauge but that only tells the overall thickness.


Have you looked on detailing world? I suspect a quick search will probably give you an answer

However, depending on what sort of paint correction you are doing, I very much doubt you will be removing enough for you to need to worry


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

The colour will change on the area you've 'struck through'. It'll also look a bit hazy. You'll know.


----------



## Jo's TT (Jun 15, 2013)

Out the factory it would be roughly 180 - 200. As for now you would not know unless you have a PTG. But as said above you will know if you have struck through, but up till that point it will be fairly normal.

What are you trying to do?


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Ive done nothing to my TT , i was wondering when people are machine polishing how much clearcoat your taking off ?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

All depends how much there is to start with/compounds/pads.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Can o worms this one.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

rossored said:


> Ive done nothing to my TT , i was wondering when people are machine polishing how much clearcoat your taking off ?


1-3 microns


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

^ that's quite a ballpark


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

darylbenfield said:


> ^ that's quite a ballpark


based on quite a few before and after readings on various cars with various amounts of damage


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Every panel has a different amount, every car has a different amount. Every marque is painted different. IMO there's no straight answer to this, only if you lined up the same model, from the same batch that have been painted in the factory you'll have similar readings. For the question above to ask how many microns do I have it's near impossible to tell him. 1-3 is a a pretty obvious answer as it covers every base for every car on the road pretty much but doesn't answer the question.

The only real way of answering this is measuring every panel on your car and then you'll have the correct answer.


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Even then measuring every inch of the car is still not going to give the clearcoat thickness , I suppose only Audi know the thickness range, I can't see how it would be between 1-3 microns , I would have thought between 15-20 ?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

rossored said:


> Even then measuring every inch of the car is still not going to give the clearcoat thickness , I suppose only Audi know the thickness range, I can't see how it would be between 1-3 microns , I would have thought between 15-20 ?


If yo are removing 15-20 microns...good luck


----------

